# TTRS available to buy now!



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

popped into Southampton Audi today, and was surprised to a TTRS sat for sale.

Apparently the owner returned it as being too noisy!

Advert here>> http://www.harwoods.uk.com/audi/used-ca ... -s-tronic/


----------



## TFP (May 29, 2010)

Too noisy??

These dealers will say anything to sell a car.

It'll be more like the wrong sort of noise on cold start up.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Why were you surprised?!? There are several for sale across the country all in the gash predetermined specs.


----------



## F1SpaceMonkey (Nov 21, 2015)

spike said:


> popped into Southampton Audi today, and was surprised to a TTRS sat for sale.
> 
> Apparently the owner returned it as being too noisy!
> 
> Advert here>> http://www.harwoods.uk.com/audi/used-ca ... -s-tronic/


not one part of me wants a TTRS - looks awful.


----------



## TFP (May 29, 2010)

F1SpaceMonkey said:


> not one part of me wants a TTRS - looks awful.


I don't like Range Rovers.

But I don't go through Range Rover threads telling people I don't like them.


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

There all right if you into buses


----------



## TFP (May 29, 2010)

Nyxx said:


> There all right if you into buses


Haha, yes.

Taking the bus whilst your 80k range Rover is back in the dealers being repaired again.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

I like my (sport)bus. I also like TTRS's, just not in the dogshite weird specs Audi released them in originally.

If it were my choice from the brochure...

- Coupe
- Ara blue
- 20" gloss anthracite black diamond
- Extended Gloss Black Styling Pack
- Dynaminc Pack (Mag Ride and Sports Exhaust)
- Electric Folding & Dimming mirrors
- Carbon inlays
- B&O
- Hill Hold Assist
- Smartphone Interface

Job jobbed.


----------



## Koimlg (Dec 1, 2016)

kmpowell said:


> Why were you surprised?!? There are several for sale across the country all in the gash predetermined specs.


There are only 11 left now not all are standard spec


----------



## Koimlg (Dec 1, 2016)

F1SpaceMonkey said:


> spike said:
> 
> 
> > popped into Southampton Audi today, and was surprised to a TTRS sat for sale.
> ...


Ha ha Oh yes it's truly horrible...all that fun and lovely 5 cylinder noise. I feel quite ill everytime I drive it :lol:


----------



## Koimlg (Dec 1, 2016)

kmpowell said:


> I like my (sport)bus. I also like TTRS's, just not in the dogshite weird specs Audi released them in originally.
> 
> If it were my choice from the brochure...
> 
> ...


You really are a lemon. Many were released with very reasonable spec and some like mine with very high spec indeed. You appear to know very little


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

You mean one of the guys on the forum from the start?


----------



## ormandj (Mar 27, 2017)

kmpowell said:


> I like my (sport)bus. I also like TTRS's, just not in the dogshite weird specs Audi released them in originally.
> 
> If it were my choice from the brochure...
> 
> ...


You'll hate me (take a guess what this includes), but I can't help it (chopped up details from my order sheet):


----------



## bainsyboy (Dec 5, 2004)

I can remember going in to the dealers in December and saying to them that I wanted to spend over 50k on a TTRS BUT I will only part with my money if the car has shite spec list... Step this way she said and here I am with my 50k plus shite spec audi lol


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

TFP said:


> F1SpaceMonkey said:
> 
> 
> > not one part of me wants a TTRS - looks awful.
> ...


I don't think it looks very special, compared to a standard car, having seen them next to each other.

Everyone is entitled to express an opinion.


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

bainsyboy said:


> I can remember going in to the dealers in December and saying to them that I wanted to spend over 50k on a TTRS BUT I will only part with my money if the car has shite spec list... Step this way she said and here I am with my 50k plus shite spec audi lol


You said it :lol:


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Koimlg said:


> Many were released with very reasonable spec and some like mine with very high spec indeed. You appear to know very little


A coupe with upgraded Sports Exhaust, Mag Ride, B&O, Black 20's and black styling pack? Look at any other RS model and you will find those (or equivalent) options ticked on most examples, that isn't unusual.

I think there was somebody on here who may have a red one with most options, but I'm not sure if it had all of the above.

Every single one I have seen has been weird half and/or naff specs.


----------



## bainsyboy (Dec 5, 2004)

Aye and I purchased one of them lol 
As mentioned several times now on this forum... I saw the car looked at the specs and basically have got a car that has more specs on it than if I were to build my own on the audi website, so I really don't get all of this cars had crap specs... If they had that much crap spec then people wouldn't have bought them


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

bainsyboy said:


> Aye and I purchased one of them


So what spec have you got?

Was it a press car or a pre-defined spec car?


----------



## Koimlg (Dec 1, 2016)

kmpowell said:


> Koimlg said:
> 
> 
> > Many were released with very reasonable spec and some like mine with very high spec indeed. You appear to know very little
> ...


There are a few low spec cars left but I think you have missed all the others. There were many good spec cars on offer. Just because there arent now doesnt mean all were poor. They were not


----------



## Koimlg (Dec 1, 2016)

kmpowell said:


> Koimlg said:
> 
> 
> > Many were released with very reasonable spec and some like mine with very high spec indeed. You appear to know very little
> ...


To help you out, when i get a min in the next day I will post the spec of my car. I think Bainsyboy might too. This low spec thing is a bit nuts. There are some standard spec cars left for sale. As said you just missed all the others. Although the odd not bad one is still available. Also all this stuff about them not selling is also completely wrong. As said last I checked there were just 11 left


----------



## Koimlg (Dec 1, 2016)

leopard said:


> bainsyboy said:
> 
> 
> > I can remember going in to the dealers in December and saying to them that I wanted to spend over 50k on a TTRS BUT I will only part with my money if the car has shite spec list... Step this way she said and here I am with my 50k plus shite spec audi lol
> ...


Think you missed the joke!


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Koimlg said:


> kmpowell said:
> 
> 
> > Koimlg said:
> ...


I'm not saying all the cars were 'low spec', I'm saying they were odd specs, and many specs without what is considered to be the most popular/ticked options.

As said, if you can point me to where the large batch of Coupes with Sports Exhaust, AND, Mag Ride, AND Black Styling, AND B&O were. All I saw was the 4 predefined specs (which none of those had the aforementioned items), and a very small handful of what seemed to be indivdual press spec cars.


----------



## ormandj (Mar 27, 2017)

I think the answer here is, hopefully soon you folks in the UK can order the specifications you'd like. Water under the bridge on the rest. Doesn't matter if they were/were not available at this point, they appear to be rare on the market now.


----------



## bainsyboy (Dec 5, 2004)

Off the top of my head 
I have the lighting pack I believe it's called (I would have chosen this) 
The sport exhaust (I would have chosen this as well) 
B&O (would have chosen this but purely for resale value) 
Lane assist (no point and switched off) 
Cruise control again no point switched off 
Electric seats (pain... My bottom is lovely and pert BUT clean the car and it hits the switches, so seat moves forwards and backwards) 
Sat nav (pointless as doesn't give speed camera warnings, so I use my phones co pilot software if travelling to somewhere new and also my snooper dash cam with speed alerts)

Thinking mine was a cat c or d in the options list but it's got more options than I would have chosen, hence I nearly walked away until saleswoman asked me what I was prepared to pay, hence got three grand off.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Mine gives speed camera warnings, simple to do.

Cruise and LA are standard fit across the range - so not a cost option
Best thing about B&O is the badge, but for the cost of the sound/comfort pack it would be rude not to.


----------



## bainsyboy (Dec 5, 2004)

Hi tosh... Have seen on here about adding speed cams bit too much farthing about for my liking.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

bainsyboy said:


> Off the top of my head
> I have the lighting pack I believe it's called (I would have chosen this)
> The sport exhaust (I would have chosen this as well)
> B&O (would have chosen this but purely for resale value)
> ...


So B&O and Sports Exhaust,... what about Mag Ride, Styling Pack and 20's?


----------



## bainsyboy (Dec 5, 2004)

Mag ride not really an option for me as only use the car for going too and from work. 
Have got the 20 inch wheels 
Styling pack is rhe silver bit at the front isn't it? If so then I have that but not a major option I would have gone for although does break the blackness of the car up.


----------



## TerryCTR (Nov 12, 2009)

kmpowell said:


> As said, if you can point me to where the large batch of Coupes with Sports Exhaust, AND, Mag Ride, AND Black Styling, AND B&O were. All I saw was the 4 predefined specs (which none of those had the aforementioned items), and a very small handful of what seemed to be indivdual press spec cars.


Your pissing into the wind with this one mate, although what you say is absolutely correct certain members will argue black is white all day long because they own an RS so of course it's perfect in every way possible.


----------



## Koimlg (Dec 1, 2016)

As said, if you can point me to where the large batch of Coupes with Sports Exhaust, AND, Mag Ride, AND Black Styling, AND B&O were. All I saw was the 4 predefined specs (which none of those had the aforementioned items), and a very small handful of what seemed to be indivdual press spec cars.[/quote]

All gone I'm afraid except mag ride which wasnt included on the coupe only the roadster


----------



## Koimlg (Dec 1, 2016)

kmpowell said:


> bainsyboy said:
> 
> 
> > Off the top of my head
> ...


He has 20's and alu styling pack too


----------



## Koimlg (Dec 1, 2016)

TerryCTR said:


> kmpowell said:
> 
> 
> > As said, if you can point me to where the large batch of Coupes with Sports Exhaust, AND, Mag Ride, AND Black Styling, AND B&O were. All I saw was the 4 predefined specs (which none of those had the aforementioned items), and a very small handful of what seemed to be indivdual press spec cars.
> ...


He is not correct and that is why we challenge it. I couldn't care less whether you want to buy one whether you think it's worth the money or anything else. I do however care about complete inaccuracies and the rubbish that is posted about these cars. If you continue to have a view that the launch cars were all rubbish spec and they aren't selling and all the rest of the rubbish I read, then well either you are jealous or just enjoy peddling rubbish just for the entertainment. I post accurate info that I can back up not speculation and biased heresay


----------



## TerryCTR (Nov 12, 2009)

I don't recall saying they were rubbish spec and jealous :lol: sure


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

People tend to post opinions that generally support their own views.
Spec is an "opinion" only, in the same way colour is..

The fact it took so long to move a small amount of stock speaks volumes about the product.


----------



## Koimlg (Dec 1, 2016)

Toshiba said:


> People tend to post opinions that generally support their own views.
> Spec is an "opinion" only, in the same way colour is..
> 
> The fact it took so long to move a small amount of stock speaks volumes about the product.


It says nothing. 170 or some say 200 cars straight onto the market at once is more than typical total 1 year TTRS sales but I think we have been here before


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Yes we have, it's an untruth or forum myth that keeps getting repeated... unless you are talking about real RSs which the TT isn't so is irrelevant! EVERY TT/A3 car going down the line in GYOR "could" have been an RS if people would had ordered them, there historically has never been any limit on the trim version you could order for the TT.

Plus TT RS sold historically roughly 900/year in the UK :wink:


----------



## psglas (Dec 16, 2016)

Mk 2 data - 864 licensed in total

https://www.howmanyleft.co.uk/?utf8=%E2 ... mit=Search

Mk 3 data - 166 licensed

https://www.howmanyleft.co.uk/?utf8=%E2 ... =audi+ttrs


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I read that wrong - i added them up! :lol: 
2014 adds up to 905.. 2013 is 912

I dont believe the data is correct, basically with that data it would appear Audi sold no new TTRSs after 2013 or RS drivers were so bad and crashed/wrote off lots of cars..basically at the same rate as production for 3 years!


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

psglas said:


> Mk 2 data - 864 licensed in total
> 
> https://www.howmanyleft.co.uk/?utf8=%E2 ... mit=Search
> 
> ...


So sales of the Mk3 TTRS are in line with sales of the Mk 2. Despite the fact that so far buyers could only take what was on offer, even with "crap specs".

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## psglas (Dec 16, 2016)

Toshiba said:


> I dont believe the data is correct, basically with that data it would appear Audi sold no new TTRSs after 2013 or RS drivers were so bad and crashed/wrote off lots of cars..basically at the same rate as production for 3 years!


They have big gaps between RS releases. They stopped in 2014, started/stopped in 2016 and will start again in 2019 

The data's straight from the DVLA site so difficult to argue against it but on this forum nothing surprises me.

Here's the basic spreadsheet with the first registration years.

View attachment TT-Reg-Data.xls


----------



## mikef4uk (Jan 15, 2006)

bainsyboy said:


> Aye and I purchased one of them lol
> As mentioned several times now on this forum... I saw the car looked at the specs and basically have got a car that has more specs on it than if I were to build my own on the audi website, so I really don't get all of this cars had crap specs... If they had that much crap spec _*then people wouldn't have bought them*_


Nearly 7 months down the line and with Audi saying last December there will be no more cars available they should have all sold before the end of 2016 and now be selling at a premium.............................but they're not


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Koimlg said:


> mag ride which wasnt included on the coupe


There you go then, my point proved. Having been around & owned RS cars for a long period of time, Mag Ride/DRC is one of the most commonly specced options across all RS models.

I'm sure people will justify it until the day is night, saying they don't need it because they only do short commute each day, or the normal suspension is perfectly good enough blah blah, but as soon as the order book opens I would wager the £1600 Dynamic Pack (consisting of Mag Ride and Sports Exhaust) will be the norm across the vast majority of specced cars.

It would be first on my list because I'd want the car as 'RS' as possible, that's the whole point of buying an RS. :roll:


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

kmpowell said:


> Koimlg said:
> 
> 
> > mag ride which wasnt included on the coupe
> ...


I think you're pretty much right with criticisms against these initial cars' specs, seems silly not to have at least some with the dynamic pack and likewise after all the hoohar about the oled lights, not seen any UK models with these either.

If I'd had the choice of car with or without the magride I'd have opted for it no question. I ignored the last few specA cars for ages then jumped on one that was B (or C, not sure) because I got fed up waiting and the annoying lack of info / promised then missed dates etc and no solid info on RS3 except the "late 2017" just like the TTRS was over a ago now.

I'd certainly like to try a magride coupe to see how it compares to normal sports suspension, but not having it is by no means a disaster purely because I was worried the ride would be too firm, which it's not. It's the only option I haven't got I would have ticked if ordering new.


----------



## TFP (May 29, 2010)

powerplay said:


> If I'd had the choice of car with or without the magride I'd have opted for it no question.
> 
> /quote]
> 
> ...


----------



## Koimlg (Dec 1, 2016)

Toshiba said:


> Yes we have, it's an untruth or forum myth that keeps getting repeated... unless you are talking about real RSs which the TT isn't so is irrelevant! EVERY TT/A3 car going down the line in GYOR "could" have been an RS if people would had ordered them, there historically has never been any limit on the trim version you could order for the TT.
> 
> Plus TT RS sold historically roughly 900/year in the UK :wink:


900 a year not what I have seen I'm afraid

Not a real RS ? Come on what next? Just a silly comment


----------



## Koimlg (Dec 1, 2016)

mikef4uk said:


> bainsyboy said:
> 
> 
> > Aye and I purchased one of them lol
> ...


Oh boy more just silly comments. Not everyone wants one it's a limited RS market. There were 11 left last time I checked probably less now.


----------



## Koimlg (Dec 1, 2016)

kmpowell said:


> Koimlg said:
> 
> 
> > mag ride which wasnt included on the coupe
> ...


Ha Ha this is very funny. Mag ride is specced with sports exhaust so yes people will spec because sports exhaust tends to be desirable on an RS. No way is mag ride a crucial option. Where did you get that from? It is simply is not true. It doesn't get great writes ups, a number of reviews actually say the standard suspension is fine on the Mk3 TTRS. I also refused it when buying an S3 a couple of years ago. It is not essential at all. So you think mag ride makes it an RS do you? Come on!..


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Koimlg said:


> Oh boy more just silly comments. Not everyone wants one it's a limited RS market. There were 11 left last time I checked probably less now.


None more silly than the crap you spout out all the time :lol:


----------



## Koimlg (Dec 1, 2016)

leopard said:


> Koimlg said:
> 
> 
> > Oh boy more just silly comments. Not everyone wants one it's a limited RS market. There were 11 left last time I checked probably less now.
> ...


Oh Leopard you are back again with your silly remarks. It has been so pleasant without you.


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Very prevalent with the "silly" word tonight.

Dutch courage with a ciggy and Gin per chance ?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Koimlg said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > Yes we have, it's an untruth or forum myth that keeps getting repeated... unless you are talking about real RSs which the TT isn't so is irrelevant! EVERY TT/A3 car going down the line in GYOR "could" have been an RS if people would had ordered them, there historically has never been any limit on the trim version you could order for the TT.
> ...


No, it's not a full RS - it's RS lite just like the RS3 or RSQ3 are. 
It's not made by the RS division in the RS divisions factory, it's not got any unique body panels and they put in minimal effort to the car. Thats clear by the reviews (and was the same with the MK2). It's just a trim version with a better engine.


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit (Sep 25, 2010)

Did someone say Gin, don't mind if I do!


----------



## ormandj (Mar 27, 2017)

We need a separate board for all the childish bickering so threads stop getting derailed by the same few folks.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Koimlg said:


> Mag ride is specced with sports exhaust


No, both Mag Ride and Sports Exhaust are available separately, you don't have to buy the pack. Buying the pack saves £400 on the cost of buying individually.

Anyway, for all your comments re me being a lemon and not knowing what I'm talking about, can you spot a trend in this thread I started HERE.

My point was given the choice, people wouldn't have specced the cars which Audi deemed suitable for our market, they were very poor spec combinations, and I stand by it. I've been around RS products long enough to have a good handle on how people spec, what sells and what hangs around on forecourts. Colour, Styling Pack, Suspension upgrade, Exhuast upgrade, Stereo upgrade, wheel upgrade, It's what people look for first &foremost. Then things like Pan Roof (not on the TT obviously), electric bits etc come along into the equation.


----------



## F1SpaceMonkey (Nov 21, 2015)

Koimlg said:


> F1SpaceMonkey said:
> 
> 
> > spike said:
> ...


i said "looks", i have no doubt it sounds decent.


----------



## F1SpaceMonkey (Nov 21, 2015)

TFP said:


> F1SpaceMonkey said:
> 
> 
> > not one part of me wants a TTRS - looks awful.
> ...


But i own a TT MK3 and a member of the forum. it's an opinion.


----------



## tt3600 (Apr 8, 2006)

Toshiba said:


> No, it's not a full RS - it's RS lite just like the RS3 or RSQ3 are.
> It's not made by the RS division in the RS divisions factory, it's not got any unique body panels and they put in minimal effort to the car. Thats clear by the reviews (and was the same with the MK2). It's just a trim version with a better engine.


Other changes include but not limited to,

- Brakes (larger front brakes, lightweight aluminum hat sections clamped by eight-piston calipers)
- Suspension (firmer shocks & springs) 
- 7 speed gearbox (manual mode bounces off the limiter)
- Exhaust system contains active valves

I'm sure there's plenty more. So it's clearly not just a TT with a better engine.


----------



## ormandj (Mar 27, 2017)

tt3600 said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > No, it's not a full RS - it's RS lite just like the RS3 or RSQ3 are.
> ...


I wouldn't feed the trolls around here, they have voracious appetites. Clearly some of us find the differences worth the extra $, others not so much. One thing I do agree on - UK got stiffed with the options. You should have been able to custom order from day one, and Audi shouldn't have yanked you around re: custom order dates. It truly doesn't matter if the initial specs were "good" or "bad", there were only a few cars, and clearly the ones that are available to purchase (regardless of why - the nice ones may have already been snapped up, doesn't matter) aren't to everyone's liking. I wouldn't buy any of the spec cars there, I do agree it's too much money to not get exactly what you want.

Too much time has been spent arguing whether or not the initial tiny batch of cars had good specifications or not. Who cares? Custom ordering needs to be available, and it's good that it shortly will be for folks in the UK. That way people who appreciate the differences can buy the car they want, as we in the US are. The trolling won't stop, it'll just switch topics, but at least one of the primary talking points will be removed hopefully increasing the signal/noise ratio around here.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Trolling my arse.. I've owned 2 RS TTs so i know fully what they are or aren't...

Look up the part numbers for the so called other changes.. <cough cough - vw parts bin> 
It is a limp wristed effort and you should be ashamed of yourself to defend what Audi have or haven't done for this marketing lead project. It's simply just too little effort and is just not worth the money.

I wont stop saying it until Audi change it, RS lite and all the reviewers say the same thing - but what would they know too. Historically I've over EVERY performance TT.... says it all that i wont order this one!!!


----------



## tt3600 (Apr 8, 2006)

Toshiba said:


> It is a limp wristed effort and you should be ashamed of yourself to defend what Audi have or haven't done for this marketing lead project.


My point was it's not just the engine that changed on the RS.. Anyway I hope you've written to Audi to complain. I'm going to make sure l get a good discount before l pay a penny anyway.


----------



## psglas (Dec 16, 2016)

These threads do a great job of rivalling the politicians for nonsense spoken in a few sentences. I'm starting to question my sanity as I actually can't wait until I get home to see what confrontation has occurred on the various threads so I look it up on my mobile. We should really just focus on the ins and outs of the car and it's performance rather than argue over options.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Like they would listen to anyone 

On a serious note Audi are running 3 more RS events at tracks this year, maybe a chance to trash one. 
The tuition provided is good, but duration depends on number of people but it's an enjoyable day.. I got about 2 hours worth, which was enough for me.


----------



## bainsyboy (Dec 5, 2004)

Tosh.. Didn't the guy in the top gear piece say that you would pay the £51k asking price just for the engine? 
Obviously he didnt realise that it was an rs lite, but that's what he said. According to him, It's the engine that should have been in the new cayman


----------



## ormandj (Mar 27, 2017)

psglas said:


> These threads do a great job of rivalling the politicians for nonsense spoken in a few sentences. I'm starting to question my sanity as I actually can't wait until I get home to see what confrontation has occurred on the various threads so I look it up on my mobile. We should really just focus on the ins and outs of the car and it's performance rather than argue over options.


+1 on that. I haven't figured out to hide posts from the few major thread derailing posters here; I'm half tempted to write a little plugin so I can read a thread without all the garbage. It can't be healthy to continuously read it. One of them has even spread like the plague to other forums! Need to move to Madagascar. :lol: Time for me to bounce out as I'm becoming part of the problem.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

bainsyboy said:


> Tosh.. Didn't the guy in the top gear piece say that you would pay the £51k asking price just for the engine?
> Obviously he didnt realise that it was an rs lite, but that's what he said. According to him, It's the engine that should have been in the new cayman


I don't know, i don't read/watch topgear, but i'd say he's right in terms of the engine - or maybe even the new 2.9 RS5 engine that was designed by Porsche (but maybe that would be too much and jump all over the 911). A 4pot engine in that car is crazy silly and I'm sure their forum is full of people saying the same - but yet new owners defending it too (just like here). But he didn't say the cayman should have the TT chassis, handling, drive, fun and driver smiles.. and that's the point I'm making!! The RS drives and feels the same as a standard car and thats just a complete miss and not like other RS cars.


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Toshiba said:


> bainsyboy said:
> 
> 
> > Tosh.. Didn't the guy in the top gear piece say that you would pay the £51k asking price just for the engine?
> ...


It's a pity as the RS has got a lot of potential.

It could also be a factor of having too many brands under one organisation and wanting to keep some hierarchy with regards to a price/performance ratio.Perhaps if the engineers had,had a free reign with the design to include bodywork and driving dynamics then sales of Porsche might have suffered.

....Unlike M Div at BMW who go to great lengths to make their cars discernable from the base models with both handling and performance improvements.


----------



## tt3600 (Apr 8, 2006)

Journalist like Chris Harris make it sound like the RS is the worst handling car ever and that just makes me laugh when you see the track times. What they mean to say is it lacks the powersliding handling flexibility you get from a 718 in the dry. Sure it will turn better too where the Audi will understeer but is it such thats it's a huge detriment? Not from what i've seen of the track times. I doubt 99% of Porsche owners are power sliding their cars on the public roads and l doubt most Audi TT RS owners will give a toss.










Who wants a beetle when you can have something that sound like an old school rally car?


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

If i had the money I would take the ttRS all day long. Most of the reviews on youtube on the RS have been very good.

In the TTOC we have a good group of RS drivers that do track days and they always say they leave BMW for dead.


----------

